# spam mails abstellen



## Anonymous (15 November 2002)

Hallo, 
ich bekomme in letzter zeit spam mails zugeschickt. der absender benutzt natürlich schlauer weise andere e mail acounts die nicht erreichbar sind. der einzige anhaltspunkt ist ist immer der gleiche link zu einer seite wo man sich dann eine gewisse "Zugangssoftware" runterladen soll. ich habe jetzt schon etliche mails an die abuse adresse geschrieben leider ohne reaktion. bin jetzt dazu übergegangen die abuse adressen der absendermails anzuschreiben. 
hat noch irgenjemand hier eine idee was ich noch machen kann damit dieser müll endlich aufhört, ohne die mailadresse zu wechseln? ich kann wenn gewünscht mal den header der mail reinstellen.
mfg
gaas


----------



## Heiko (15 November 2002)

Poste mal bitte den Header.

Ich hab das alles mal verschoben, da es sich offensichtlich um eine Dialermail handelt.


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2002)

*spam mails*

hallo heiko,
habe gleich 2 mails mit erweitertem header drangehängt. wie du siehst ist der text der gleiche aber von verschiedenen absendern.ich schicke die spam mails gleich an [email protected] mit der bitte das zu lassen aber leider ohne erfolg. mitlerweile benutze ich das whois formular auf deiner seite und schreibe die abuse adressen des absenderservers an.
der link führt auf eine seite wo man aufgefordert wird die "zugangssoftware" runter zu laden. ich finde die aufmachung der seite gefärlich da leichtgläubige menschen darauf reinfallen können. ich bin darüber gestollpert da ich die mail erhalten habe und jemanden kenne der den gleichen vornamen hat. natürlich ohne viel zu lessen drauf geklicht und hab mich dann gewundert wo ich da gelandet bin. bei mir auf dem rechner scheint alles ok zu sein da ich keinen 190dialer, trojaner oder auch wurm drauf gefunden habe. 
ich frage mich woher die meine mailadresse haben. ich gehe sehr sparsam damit um wer die mailadresse bekommt und wo ich sie hinterlasse im netz. da gibt es nur 2 seiten die mir spontan einfallen.
mfg
gaas

sorry irgenwas stimmt nicht. seit ich mich angemeldet habe geht mein nick nicht mehr. vieleicht nur was durcheinenader gekommen.
Received: from [213.46.128.201] (helo=uni.de)
by mx12.web.de with smtp (WEB.DE(Exim) 4.92 #42)
id 18C4Jx-00045T-00; Wed, 13 Nov 2002 21:41:09 +0100
Reply-To: <[email protected]>
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
From: <[email protected]>
To: Webmaster
Subject: Eilt sehr
Date: Wed, 13 Nov 2002 19:31:04 +0100
MiME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain;
charset="iso-8859-1"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit
X-Priority: 1 (High)
X-MSMail-Priority: High
X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 6.00.2462.0000
Importance: Normal
X-WEBDE-TAG: S
Sender: [email protected]

Hi,

meine Seite ist fertig. Puuh das war Arbeit. Schau einfach mal vorbei...

http://www.netmails.com/members/sarahs/


Ciao Ciao
Deine Sarah

Received: from [200.222.86.122] (helo=earthlink.net)
by mx16.web.de with smtp (WEB.DE(Exim) 4.92 #42)
id 18CU9D-0002un-00; Fri, 15 Nov 2002 01:15:48 +0100
Reply-To: <[email protected]>
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
From: <[email protected]>
To: kunden
Subject: suche jeden 6732wZK-7
Date: Fri, 15 Nov 2002 11:06:13 -1100
MiME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain;
charset="iso-8859-1"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit
X-Priority: 3 (Normal)
X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
X-Mailer: AOL 7.0 for Windows US sub 118
Importance: Normal
Sender: [email protected]


Hi,

meine Seite ist fertig. Puuh das war Arbeit. Schau einfach mal vorbei...

http://www.netmails.com/members/sarahs/


Ciao Ciao
Deine Sarah

0433kPnP2-436uynG8101tYsv7-l25


----------



## Eniac (15 November 2002)

Hi,




> ich schicke die spam mails gleich an [email protected] mit der bitte das zu lassen aber leider ohne erfolg.


netmails.com reagiert seit Wochen nicht mehr auf complaints, ich schreibe deshalb zusätzlich an deren Uplink '[email protected]', scheint aber auch nicht viel zu nützen.


> der link führt auf eine seite wo man aufgefordert wird die "zugangssoftware" runter zu laden.


Die beiden Spammails bewerben einen EURodialer (Super_heiss.exe, [email protected]) der eine Verbindung zu 0190 8 29 941 (Colt) aufbauen soll.


> ich frage mich woher die meine mailadresse haben. ich gehe sehr sparsam damit um wer die mailadresse bekommt und wo ich sie hinterlasse im netz. da gibt es nur 2 seiten die mir spontan einfallen.


Und genau daher wird sie ein Harvester abgefischt haben.
Mehr zu dieser Spamwelle findest Du hier: http://board.antispam.de/board/topic.php?&board=210112&id=237959&forum=11719959

HTH

Eniac


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2002)

*spam*

hallo eniac,
hab mir mal deinen link durchgelesen. ganz schöne sauerei ist das, aber wie ich lese bin ich nicht der einzige. von petra hab ich auch mails erhalten aber jetzt ist es sarah. das wechselt von woche zu woche. scheinbar kann man dagegen nichts machen. nur hoffen das es bald zu ende ist. wenn du aber noch einen tipp hast wo ich mich beschweren kann wäre ich dir dankabar. vieleicht pasiert was wenn sich mehr beschweren.
mfg
gaas


----------



## dialerfucker (15 November 2002)

@Eniac;
..."ceterum censeo..." ja ich prinzipiell auch!  :bandit 

@gaas x;
...ich habe es aufgegeben, die Spuren der Spammer zu verfolgen. Eine zeitlang kam Spam aus Berlin, von Richters Starfuckers...mittlerweile kannste kaum noch was richtig zurückverfolgen, manchmal sitzen die Buben in Tschechien oder sonstwo.
Ich habe mir einen Acount bei xy zugelegt, und diesen mit entsprechenden Filtern versehen, da kommt nichts rein. Mein Acount, den ich z.B. für das Forum hier benütze, war neulich nach 3 Wochen Urlaub mit über 120 Petras und Stefanies und anderer Babes gefüllt, teilweise auch ne ganze Menge aus den USA. Habe den Acount geändert und gut isses...bis der nächste Spambot durchrattert. Und wer ne Homepage mit seiner "ungeschützten" e-Mailadresse im Netz stehen hat, ist sowieso dabei.... 8)


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2002)

hallo,
böse böse welt.
bei heise steht ein artikel darüber wie petra gelöscht wurde aber wie man sieht geht es weiter. hier mal ein link zum neuen 0190 anbieter der mit sarah verschickt wird http://www.crosskirk.de/  "link ist von heise.de" .
bin am überlegen ob man sich da mal beschweren soll.
mfg
gaas x


----------



## Heiko (15 November 2002)

Schaut Euch mal den Dienst unter www.mayl.de an. Null SPAM auf meiner dortigen Testaddresse.


----------



## Rabeck2 (17 November 2002)

Hallo,

Ich muß wohl irgend etwas falsch machen. Ich habe 5 E-Mail-Konten und
habe in den letzten Monaten keine Spam-Mails erhalten. Allerdings habe ich auch Filter gesetzt.

Es grüßt
Rainer Ecke


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 November 2002)

Dialer-Anbieter IBI-TEC sperrt "Antivirusteam"-Kunden
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/hob-11.11.02-000/

Heise verklagt 0190-Nummernbetreiber
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/hob-08.11.02-002/


da sowohl die spammer, als auch die dialeranbieter ein wirtschaftliches interesse an den mails haben und die kanadier von netmails.com völlig überfordert scheinen, macht es eigentlich nur sinn, den hahn so weit vorne wie möglich zu zu drehen. sogesehen hoffe ich ja immer noch auf den von heise eingeschlagenen weg.
amüsant finde ich wastl steinhäußers (der da wo von ibi-tec) kommentar bezüglich seines armen verleumdeten awms, der doch so gar nix mit den spams zu tun hat... man beugt sich also dem diktat der selbsternannten antispammer und siehe da: der arme unschuldige sucht sich ganz schnell den nächsten dialer-anbieter und lässt die nächste welle vom stapel. daraus schließe ich, dass steinhäußer die identität des spammers kennen müsste...



			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> MCN-Tele.com sperrte die Nummer darauf hin, will aber bis heute weder die dem Verlag entstandenen Rechtsverfolgungskosten erstatten noch die geforderte Unterlassungserklärung abgeben. In einem Schreiben betonte MCN-Tele.com, dass das Unternehmen seiner Ansicht nach nicht als so genannter Störer in Haftung genommen werden kann. Um zu diesem Thema ein Grundsatzurteil zu erwirken, verlangt der Verlag Heinz Heise jetzt auf dem Klageweg die Erstattung der Abmahnkosten. Damit wird zugleich die am 27. August in Kraft getretene Änderung der TKV auf ihre Wirkung hin getestet.


wenn das gelingt und vielleicht auch ein zweites, drittes und viertes mal passiert, dann werden wir vielleicht doch noch von der porno-hacker-crew und vom antivirus-team erlöst werden...


----------



## AmiRage (17 November 2002)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Dialer-Anbieter IBI-TEC sperrt "Antivirusteam"-Kunden
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/hob-11.11.02-000/


Na toll, dafür trudeln jetzt Spams mit Links zu IBS-Dialern ein.


----------



## popey (24 November 2002)

diese spam mit der netmails-adresse schneit bei mir mehrmals täglich rein.
ich filtere sie nach dem wort "http://www.netmails".
neuerdings benutze ich auch expurgate (www.eleven.de) zum filtern. bisher eine erfolgsquote von 100% (kombiniert mit den eigenen filtern)
ich arbeite mit foxmail, da gibts die möglichkeit, den filter so einzustellen, dass unerwünschte mails direkt online gelöscht werden. allerdings kann dann auch mal eine erwünschte mit draufgehen, und man weiss überhaupt nicht, wieviel unerwünschtes überhaupt reinkommt. ich bin vollumfänglich zufrieden mit foxmail, vorallem was die sicherheit anbelangt.


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2002)

Also die Petras und Sarahs gibts wie Sand am Meer, die bekommt ja beinah
bald jeder...
Ich hab mich vor langer Zeit mal bei ner single-community angemeldet, bei der
die emailaddy offen zugänglich war. Es ging erst langsam.. es kamen ab und zu
plötzlich ein paar Angebote von anderen Single-Communities und mittlerweile kommen
täglich 5-10 spammails aus allen Sparten (komischerweise auf einmal auch englische/amerikianische Versicherungen, die einem Angebote unterbreiten wollen!!!)
und das wird auch nicht mehr aufhören. Das Kettenbriefprinzip.
Man kann nur jedem raten, keine emailaddy, die man noch ernsthaft verwenden möchte,
auch nur einmal wo anzugeben, der einem nicht persönlich bekannt ist.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 November 2002)

heise ist fleißig:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/hob-27.11.02-000/


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2002)

*netmails.com*

hallo,
mit spams über netmails.com habe ich auch Erfahrungen machen müssen.
Beschwerden an netmails.com selbst werden gar nicht nicht beantwortet.
Abhilfe hat erst eine Beschwerde beim uplink-provider "attcanada.ca" gebracht. Seitdem gibt es von denen keine spam-mails mehr und die Seite ist auch offensichtlich dicht.


----------



## DocSnyder (1 Dezember 2002)

*Re: netmails.com*



			
				estam schrieb:
			
		

> Abhilfe hat erst eine Beschwerde beim uplink-provider "attcanada.ca" gebracht. Seitdem gibt es von denen keine spam-mails mehr und die Seite ist auch offensichtlich dicht.



Dann wärst Du der einzige, dessen Beschwerden an attcanada.ca wirklich etwas gebracht haben. Netmails war vor allem deswegen tot, weil er der enormen Nachfrage nicht gewachsen war... :lol:

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2002)

hallo doc,
mag ja sein, dass meine Beschwerde bei attcanada nicht dazu geführt hat, dass netmails.com lahm gelegt worden ist. 
Kann ich nicht beurteilen. 
Auffallend war nur, dass 3 Tage nach der Beschwerde die Seite unerreichbar war und diese spam-mails aufhörten.
Und dann ist mir das Ergebnis auch recht.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2003)

Etwas zum Thema SPAM: "Die Internet-Massenplage"

http://www.heise.de/ct/02/22/150/default.shtml

Gruß
cp


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Januar 2003)

Noch was zum Thema SPAM im Kölner Stadtanzeiger:

Link 1

Link 2

Gruß
cp

_Link wegen Anzeigebreite editiert - Heiko_


----------



## Surfer (26 Januar 2003)

Viele, die ihre e-mail veröffentlichen, fügen ja ein "NOPSAM" hinter dem "@" ein. Der Sinn hierbei besteht darin die automatischen Scannerprogramme auszutricksen. Während ein menschlicher User (hoffentlich) schlau genug ist den Einschub zu entfernen, sind die Scanner dazu wohl nicht in der Lage.


----------



## virenscanner (26 Januar 2003)

> Viele, die ihre e-mail veröffentlichen, fügen ja ein "*NOPSAM*" hinter...


NOPSAM anstelle von NOSPAM  trickst die Bots gut aus.  "NOSPAM" wird von vielen automatisch eliminiert.


----------



## Heiko (26 Januar 2003)

Surfer schrieb:
			
		

> Viele, die ihre e-mail veröffentlichen, fügen ja ein "NOPSAM" hinter dem "@" ein. Der Sinn hierbei besteht darin die automatischen Scannerprogramme auszutricksen. Während ein menschlicher User (hoffentlich) schlau genug ist den Einschub zu entfernen, sind die Scanner dazu wohl nicht in der Lage.


Dieses Verhalten halte ich für asozial und es führt bei vielen Usern dazu, dass keine Antworten verschickt werden.


----------



## Karl Napp (27 Januar 2003)

Tachchen.

Wie wäre es denn mit ASW (Anti-Spam-Ware) von IOK. Seitdem ich dieses Tool benutze und die Spams mit Fehlermeldung (Adressat unbekannt) zurücksende, hat sich mein Spam-Aufkommen erheblich, sprich ca. 80-90 % (schätzungsweise), reduziert. Außerdem bereitet es mir diebische Freude, deren Server mit ihrem eigenen Müll zu verstopfen. Die Argumentation, daß die Spam-Versender meist falsche Absender eingeben, zieht nicht, da anscheinend doch eine Auswahl getroffen wird, bei wem es scheinbar ankommt oder nicht. Wie könnte ich mir dieses Phänomen der erheblich zurückgehenden Spams denn sonst erklären, seitdem ich dieses ASW (ca. 1/2 Jahr) benutze.
Ein absoluter Fehler ist es jedoch, sich mit seiner E-Mail-Adresse bei dem Spam-Versender zu beschweren, resp. den Spam-Newsletter per Link abzubestellen. Dadurch bestätigt man nur die Richtigkeit der eigenen E-Mail-Adresse.

Gruß. Karl Napp


----------



## virenscanner (27 Januar 2003)

Naja, ASW ist mit 29 Euro nicht gerade billig.   Und woher bei Dir der SPAM-Rückgang wirklich kommt, darüber kann man fleißig spekulieren.


----------



## Karl Napp (28 Januar 2003)

@virenscanner

Es ist die kostenlose Version 1.1 von ASW. Dafür, daß es nichts kostet, leistet es gute Dienste. Auch habe ich die Kontrolle darüber, was auf dem Server meines Providers liegt, sodaß ich eventuell verseuchte und mir verdächtige Mails sofort auf dem Provider-Server löschen kann, ohne daß ich mir diese Teile auf meinen PC ziehe. Ich kann also nicht nur Spams blocken, sondern habe auch einen gewissen Schutz vor Malware, die mit E-Mails daherkommt. 

Gruß. Karl


----------



## Gravenhorst (29 Januar 2003)

*Spampal-kennt ihr die?*

Tach zusammen!
Kennt ihr die Freeware Spampal (www.spampal.de)? Ich nutze sie seit einiger Zeit mit großem Erfolg. Vorteil dieser Freeware: sie jagt die Absender über diverse Server, welche mit Spamadressen immer wieder aktualisiert werden. Eine Blacklist und eine Whitelist kann man natürlich erstellen. Die Bedienung ist sehr einfach.
-- 

Mit Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Karl Napp (29 Januar 2003)

@Gravenhorst

Sieht nicht schlecht aus in der Beschreibung. Scheint aber eher was für Leute mit ausgeprägtem Jagdinstinkt zu sein, die gerne der Sache auf den Grund gehen. Mir reicht es, wenn ich die Teile zurückschicken kann. Seit zwei Tagen habe ich keine Spam mehr auf meine 16 E-Mail-Adressen (Sorry für den Größenwahn) erhalten. Vorgestern war es auch nur eine. Und so geht das schon die ganze Zeit. Ich weiß eigentlich nicht, ob mich das erfreuen oder traurig machen soll, denn es hat mir immer sehr viel Freude bereitet, die Teile zurückzuschicken. Naja, schaun wir mal. Trotzdem Danke für die Anregung.

Gruß. Karl


----------



## Heiko (29 Januar 2003)

[These]
Das Zurücksenden von SPAM ist kontrapoduktiv und asozial
[/These]


----------



## Karl Napp (30 Januar 2003)

@Heiko

Als bekennender Anarchist muß ich sagen: Du könntest mir keine größere Bestätigung geben.
Hier mein Outing:
Ja, ich bin kontraproduktiv.
Ja, ich bin asozial.

Und das schlägt dem Faß den Boden aus: ICH BIN STOLZ DARAUF!

Gruß. Karl


----------



## Heiko (31 Januar 2003)

Hmmmm....

Eigentlich wollte ich über diese These diskutieren...


----------



## virenscanner (31 Januar 2003)

> Das Zurücksenden von SPAM ist kontrapoduktiv und asozial



Um diese These zu diskutieren, sollte erst einmal kurz überlegt werden, *wohin* die zurückgeschickten Mails gehen. Zu wieviel Prozent landen diese wirklich beim Originalabsender? Wieviele erzeugen als "nicht zustellbare" Mails nur unnötigen Traffic? Wieviele landen bei völlig Unschuldigen quasi als "SPAM"?


----------



## DieBorg (31 Januar 2003)

warum sich und den lieben Servern die arbeit des zurcksendens machen wenn löschen doch sovielspaß macht.


----------

